# Verkaufe YT Tues mit Extras!!!



## Dirt.BmxMaster (18. Mai 2012)

*http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/m-meine-anzeige.html?adId=63621150*


----------



## Guenther86 (19. September 2012)

Ist das Bike noch da?
Welches Baujahr und Wieviel solls kosten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

